# IMATS 2009 - Miami



## creme.delefemme (Jun 26, 2008)

So, I'm really considering starting to get myself in the makeup industry.My campus has a Theater Makeup class, and I signed up for it, and I think that is a good start and I'm really excited about that!Anyways,I heard lots of exciting things about IMATS from the forums (teehee) and I made a decision to go the Miami event, since it is closer to my location!Even though its more than months from now I'm excited!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I know so random lol.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 26, 2008)

You'll love it. Wear comfortable shoes, start saving now. Check their link to see who was there last year, etc.


----------



## ladynpink (Jun 26, 2008)

when is this one going to happen? is this one the same as the makeupshow like the one in nyc and miami earlier this year? or is the imats miami different..


----------



## Tammy M (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladynpink* 

 
_when is this one going to happen? is this one the same as the makeupshow like the one in nyc and miami earlier this year? or is the imats miami different.._

 
Here is the link:
Buy Tickets for The Makeup Show Miami


----------



## MACForME (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladynpink* 

 
_when is this one going to happen? is this one the same as the makeupshow like the one in nyc and miami earlier this year? or is the imats miami different.._

 

I wonder, because I already got an invitation to go back to The Makeup Show -NYC. I went this past May and had a great time.


----------



## Janice (Aug 21, 2008)

I said I was going to start attending these, is this the next one in the US?


----------

